# images of cleft lip kittens/cats?



## chrispy (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a very strange request and would be most appreciative of any help. I'm doing research on how people react to animal faces and want to look particularly at animals with cleft lip. I would like to use pictures of puppies, kittens, dogs and cats, preferbaly front on. I was wondering if anyone had any such images that they might be willing to allow me to use? I would be extremely grateful for any assistance.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi it's something ya feel in the roof of the mouth(a hole) which causes messy feeding and poor weight gain,couldn't really find any pics for you just various explanations,sorry


----------



## chrispy (Oct 30, 2008)

yes, it is an unpleasant condition for humans and cats alike


----------



## katiecat (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like really interesting research! there seems to be very few images on the internet, I guess you could maybe try vet schools, or the kennel club for dog pictures?


----------



## chrispy (Oct 30, 2008)

really helpful tips katiecat! thanks


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

THE MESSYBEAST CAT RESOURCE ARCHIVE

This site keeps medical archive pics and has some of the palate / hare lip


----------

